# What to do with 40 clones?



## Landing (Nov 21, 2014)

Okay, so last time I tried to clone I took 80 cuttings and 77 of them died.

So, this time around, I took about 100 cuttings.

Only problem is, this time, 40 of them survived. In fact, they thrived. Never seen such long roots!

Anyway, the question is - what do I do with them?

I don't have much room until my SCroG is done (about 5 weeks away), and I don't have any more lights..

Ideas?


----------



## Joe420Camel (Nov 21, 2014)

use this as an example for: "Be careful what you wish for.  You just might get it."

honestly, I "throw away" 30 or so clone-able cuts every grow, and I only grow 1 plant!


----------



## Landing (Nov 21, 2014)

Joe420Camel said:


> use this as an example for: "Be careful what you wish for.  You just might get it."
> 
> honestly, I "throw away" 30 or so clone-able cuts every grow, and I only grow 1 plant!



Well, surely there is something that can be done with them.. hate to just throw them out.

I wish I could sell them. Say, for $30 a plant. It's more expensive than a seed but it's guaranteed and you don't have to worry about going to jail because your package was intercepted (a big concern here).

Only problem is, I doubt anyone would agree to this.

If I can't find any other way, I'll just take them and plant them around town in various areas.


----------



## AluminumMonster (Nov 21, 2014)

I never throw cuts away. Don't take this as bragging.... I usually get 100% to root, so i will only take 2-4 extras. If you can get your cloning skillz dialed in you would be much better off. 

How do you take your clones if you don't mind my asking?

Do you have a heat mat under them?

Do you use a dome? Maybe an EasyCloner?

What is your medium for the cuts?


----------



## Joe420Camel (Nov 21, 2014)

I could turn that pile of trimming into 30 or so new plants but I only have room for ONE in flower so... why do it?

Yes, I totally feel its a waste (too) but... 
I don't have friends who grow to give them too, I'm already trying to stay STEALTH so selling/giving to strangers is out of the question and, along those lines, playing Jonney Hemp Seed sounds like fun but get caught on one CC security cam... just not worth it.


EDIT:
aeroponic clone bucket

. 

View attachment PICT0848.jpg


View attachment PICT0716.jpg


----------



## Lesso (Nov 21, 2014)

Get a 400 watt hps, a 2×4 grow tent and s.o.g. those babies. Straight to flower...you should be able to pull at least 7g per plant.  If you buy your supplies from say craigslist or ebay you can get set for under 500 bucks.


----------



## orangesunshine (Nov 21, 2014)

if i don't have a home for over cloning they get culled when they out grow the space

what ever happened with your scrubber issue landing?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 21, 2014)

Planting them around town is really not a good idea.  First of all, plants left on their own don't really do real well and the chances of getting caught are simply too high.  The danger of selling clones would be huge, too.  Bottom line is that there is no good way to sell something like rooted clones without taking a huge risk.   

If you are going to grow, you are going to have to learn that sometimes you have to throw plants away.  Look at this as a cloning lesson--you got about 40% this time.  Next time should be better.  I just see all of the suggestions you have made as highly dangerous.  Keep as many as you can for as long as you can.  When you get too crowded, keep the best cuts and throw the rest into the compost.


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 21, 2014)

i always take three cuttings if I want two clones. It usually works. Good luck.


----------



## zem (Nov 22, 2014)

imo throwing the extra clones away is a step that you take between being a newb and being an experienced grower...


----------



## Hackerman (Nov 22, 2014)

I just tossed out about 100 cuttings for the first time in my life. 

I never tossed cutting. I just couldn't. This is why my rooms were always overcrowded. Like Zem said, I finally began to realize that sometimes, you just have to. There will be plenty more where that came from.

Or, do like I did and..... buy another tent. LOL


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 22, 2014)

zem said:


> imo throwing the extra clones away is a step that you take between being a newb and being an experienced grower...



I think my dad called that culling.  Very good point Zem.


----------



## Landing (Nov 23, 2014)

Thanks, guys.

I just feel like there should be a third option.

Option one, keep them and grow 2g per plant under CFL.
Option two, throw them away.
Option three, use the opportunity to enlarge your operation.

Only problem is, if I get another light I'm going to be drawing close to 4,000w, i.e. it will be too suspicious.

I think I might still plant some around town. It's the rainy season after all.
They may not survive, but why does it matter? I'll come and check on them weekly before sunrise.

Maybe someone will stop by and think "Hey, that's neat." Better than chucking 'em.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 23, 2014)

Do not plant them around town--I would hate it if people around here did that.  Cannabis left on its own does not grow well and goes feral.  Chucking them is far better than letting them go feral.  You have to be a responsible grower.  

More smaller plants are going to be way harder to take care of than a couple of larger ones.  Taking care of 40 plants individually to end up with less than 3 ozs seems rather labor heavy and reward slim.  

Option 2 IMO is the best.  If you would put yourself at risk with that many watts, it is foolhardy to even consider it.


----------



## Lesso (Nov 23, 2014)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> More smaller plants are going to be way harder to take care of than a couple of larger ones.  Taking care of 40 plants individually to end up with less than 3 ozs seems rather labor heavy and reward slim.


Unless they grew in sog...with the right set up you could easily yeild a pound from 40 clones.  But i agree that these should be tossed and def not planted around town.


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Nov 23, 2014)

Landing said:


> Thanks, guys.
> 
> I just feel like there should be a third option.
> 
> ...



I am assuming you would be throwing these clones directly into flower you said if you got another light it would put you at 4000 watts which would seem like alot but if all lights are on a flowering schedule currently you could offset them where you are only running 2000 watts constantly but I am not familiar with your setup either but just saying


----------



## orangesunshine (Nov 23, 2014)

u got 4k watts---no reason at all u can't comfortably bust out 40 plants---4k watts why u messin' round with cfl's? man

i would listen to the granny mod---cull the plants you cannot keep or gift them to a fellow grower

what happened to the impervious house?


----------



## Landing (Nov 25, 2014)

I've never heard of marijuana going 'feral'. What does this mean?

I was just considering planting a few of them near a pond or something at the public park.

And I have 3,400w. 4x 600w and 1x 1000w. The 5th 600w ballast has been sent away to be repaired. I don't know if I should go up to 4,000w.. seems a bit much. I can get 4lb. out of 3,400w MINIMUM, so I'm good.

As for the clones.. yeah, I'm doing a SOG at the moment. I have 11 8 liter pots and I'm going to veg them for a while first.

Then, I'm probably going to finish my Blue Cheese, Bubblegummer, O.G. Kush, Dr. Seedsman grow and throw all those away because my carbon filter can't handle them.

More on the smell issue tomorrow, orange.


----------



## Joe420Camel (Nov 25, 2014)

Let me get this all into perspective... 

Your going to be growing 4lbs (MININUM) in an apartment grow that had/has odder problems and draws 3400w.
-and- 
You want to go around planting plants in a public park...

Bro', (I think) your head'n for a whole lot of trouble.

PS
feral = wild; 
feral cats: cat's that were pets or who's parents were pets who revert back to a wild (no owner) existence


----------



## orangesunshine (Nov 25, 2014)

4 lbs MINIMUM with 3400w---that's a heck of a yield---what's ur secret


----------



## Landing (Nov 26, 2014)

Joe420Camel said:


> Let me get this all into perspective...
> 
> Your going to be growing 4lbs (MININUM) in an apartment grow that had/has odder problems and draws 3400w.
> -and-
> ...



Why would planting clones outside lead me into trouble? Unless I plant them in broad daylight in front of a police station, that is.

Feral cats are just cats who live in nature, i.e. can hunt etc.
So, what's the difference between feral weed and regular weed? Does it learn to hunt? Lol.



orangesunshine said:


> 4 lbs MINIMUM with 3400w---that's a heck of a yield---what's ur secret



It is? It's just 0.5g per watt, which is considered pretty damn poor, no?

Multi got 1.6g per watt, so he'd get about 10 lb. out of my lights.


----------



## zem (Nov 26, 2014)

i know 2 people who got busted trying to pick up a feral plant, it happened at night and by total misfortune, happened that a patrol was passing by to see some car parked there and saw people in the woods next to it, and they could see one guy throw something trying to hide it, and they found the plant and had to take them in. this **** is real, happened to 2 close people i know and very close to my home. it is a very bad idea, not worth it to take such risks for weed and btw, what are the chances that these plants would not be picked by some hiker? except if you live in some remote amazonian valley or something, human steps are everywhere really.  if you want to go the guerilla route, i think it will require much more than just a "plant them around town" plan


----------



## Balzo905 (Dec 2, 2014)

call me crazy, but im pretty sure you can put your cuttings into "hibernation" by wrapping their cut ends in damp paper towel, putting them into sealed ziplocs, and then into the fridge's crisper... not sure how long the cuttings can last but im sure someone here can back me up or shoot me down.


C+Gv


----------



## zem (Dec 3, 2014)

Balzo905 said:


> call me crazy, but im pretty sure you can put your cuttings into "hibernation" by wrapping their cut ends in damp paper towel, putting them into sealed ziplocs, and then into the fridge's crisper... not sure how long the cuttings can last but im sure someone here can back me up or shoot me down.
> 
> 
> C+Gv



thats not crazy at all, actually i have tried it, you can preserve them for a month maybe more, but the point is, if your mother plants is producing more clones than you would need, so why bother?


----------



## Balzo905 (Dec 3, 2014)

Life 

i just wanted to bring the idea back up to the surface, totally agree with what was said in an earlier post about seasoned growers knowing when to pitch em and when to hang on.

C+Gv


----------



## pcduck (Dec 3, 2014)

I put mine in my worm bin.
They worms love them


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 3, 2014)

Balzo--you can only keep them for a short period and then it is still iffy.  They will not last all winter.


----------



## Balzo905 (Dec 3, 2014)

I thought he said he would have room in 5 weeks. Either way, learning.


----------



## Landing (Dec 10, 2014)

Balzo905 said:


> I thought he said he would have room in 5 weeks. Either way, learning.



3 weeks now. 

Actually, I decided to build another grow area.

Since I have 10' ceilings, I decided to create a two-story grow by attaching a large table 5' off the ground.

I've got 11 8 liter pots on the top one and about 20 3.5-6.5 liter pots on the bottom.

Really dying to see the difference in yield since everything else is the same (same light, etc.).

Also, I found that you can leave your cuttings in rockwool (as if you were cloning) and they'll last for over a month under a single small CFL.


----------



## zem (Dec 10, 2014)

oh yeah you can slow grow them under cfls, you can also use fluro tubes, they will grow slow and you will have all the time that you need. I use fluros to grow mother plants so that they don't explode with useless branches that eventually get thrown away, still they give me much more than i need. if i had to build rooms for all the clones that i can cut, i will need a building of growrooms  i am interested to see the difference in growth too with different pot size. my guess is that the 8 will surpass the 6.5. it is also dependent on how long you will veg them


----------



## Landing (Dec 10, 2014)

zem said:


> oh yeah you can slow grow them under cfls, you can also use fluro tubes, they will grow slow and you will have all the time that you need. I use fluros to grow mother plants so that they don't explode with useless branches that eventually get thrown away, still they give me much more than i need. if i had to build rooms for all the clones that i can cut, i will need a building of growrooms  i am interested to see the difference in growth too with different pot size. my guess is that the 8 will surpass the 6.5. it is also dependent on how long you will veg them



We are of the same mind, my friend 

If I could, I would expand to 1,000 plants. Though, at that point, I'd probably run into some sort of Breaking Bad scenario.

As for the size of the pots.. I don't know if you're aware that Hackerman has managed to grow 45g in a 3.5 liter pot.

I'm not kidding. I asked him how but he hasn't responded yet..


----------



## Hackerman (Dec 10, 2014)

I didn't see where you asked me that. Are you sure it was me?

I did do my last grow in 3 qt pots. The yield was a little less than 2 pounds and there were (I think) 22 or 23 pots. So, that's about 35 to 40 grams per plant (average) although I did have some that were much bigger than others so those plants may have reached 45 or 50 grams.


----------



## Landing (Dec 11, 2014)

Hackerman said:


> I didn't see where you asked me that. Are you sure it was me?
> 
> I did do my last grow in 3 qt pots. The yield was a little less than 2 pounds and there were (I think) 22 or 23 pots. So, that's about 35 to 40 grams per plant (average) although I did have some that were much bigger than others so those plants may have reached 45 or 50 grams.



Well, that's still absolutely amazing.

In fact, I think you've beaten the record on this forum!

Yes.. you have. Wow.

The old record, AFAIK, was Multi's 11g per liter of soil (1000g using 9 pots, 11 liters each). But yours is 15g per liter of soil!

Will you tell us how?


----------



## Landing (Dec 11, 2014)

multifarious said:


> @ Landing
> 
> Why is it that you appear to be fascinated by quantity over quality ?



I suppose because quantity is something you can measure.

'Quality' isn't something I understand. How do you define it?

For instance, practically all my customers have told me that my weed is the closest they've had to what they smoked in Amsterdam. Logically, then, quality is something that is either easy to achieve or it is intertwined with quantity as both are the result of a good grow, which I strive to achieve.

If my customers were displeased and/or I had a cost-effective method of heightening 'quality' (whatever you define it as), I would certainly seek it out.

But as it stands, my customers want lower prices far, far more than they think the quality is too low, so growing the maximum possible and selling for below market value makes them happy and makes me happy in return.


----------



## Landing (Dec 11, 2014)

multifarious said:


> It would appear that your passion is purely profit motivated, with very little thought of quality
> My passion is growing the very best mj that I can.



To say that I care 'purely' about profit is a strawman argument that bears no truth whatsoever.

Like I explained, my thoughts of quality are dictated by two things:

1.) My customers' satisfaction.
2.) My understanding of what 'quality' means.

Since my customers are more than happy with the 'quality' of my weed, I see no reason to try and discover what 'quality' means and how to 'increase' it.

If you explain to me what you define 'quality' as, and how to achieve it, I'll certainly listen, thus proving that I care about the weed itself more than the financial benefit.


----------



## Landing (Dec 11, 2014)

multifarious said:


> You yourself have stated that you grow @ approx 1/2 gpw
> 
> This is a clear indication that you are not growing quality.



How so? Low g/w is an indication of low yield, not quality.

Unless you're suggesting they're intertwined, which goes against your main point of quantity OVER quality.

I mean, if it's quality over quantity then growing 1/2 g/w should be considered very high quality as you are sacrificing quantity.



multifarious said:


> You yourself have described your buds as dried oregano.



That was a popcorn bud I took from the bottom of the plant at ~5 weeks flowering and quick-dried without curing.

Anyone's buds would look that bad under those conditions, which is what I later found out.

Apparently, my expectations were too high as even that sample was described as "decent" by a friend.


----------



## zem (Dec 11, 2014)

there is nothing wrong in growing for profit as long as you have some conscience as to not poison your customers with careless pesticide use or rip them off by adding fake weight to bud etc...
I wish that i could grow for profit and forget about this long endless road to do some legitimate business that i don't like to do. unfortunately where i am i could get jailed for selling weed


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 11, 2014)

Zem he is not LEGALLY growing for profit.  I am with multi.  Maybe I am too much of an old hippy, but this money grabbing attitude is something I find extremely disgusting....


----------



## lyfespan (Dec 11, 2014)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Zem he is not LEGALLY growing for profit.  I am with multi.  Maybe I am too much of an old hippy, but this money grabbing attitude is something I find extremely disgusting....



Ditto, tired of these gold rushers.


----------



## zem (Dec 11, 2014)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Zem he is not LEGALLY growing for profit.  I am with multi.  Maybe I am too much of an old hippy, but this money grabbing attitude is something I find extremely disgusting....



i think of it like that, if it were not to dealers with "money grabbing attitude" weed would have not been so popular, as most people buy it and don't grow it at the start. I mean that a dealer of marijuana can be a caring person who doesn't harm customers, but still be a merchant, a dealer, an entrepreneur who aims at ultimately making profit. the aspect of legality is something else, I think that illegal dealing of mj is not a smart thing to do because of very high risk that is not worth it, but is not something unethical. I mean, the only reason why i never deal is not because I think that it is wrong, but because of a stupid several year jail sentence that a dealer can get only for dealing mj!


----------



## Landing (Dec 13, 2014)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Zem he is not LEGALLY growing for profit.  I am with multi.  Maybe I am too much of an old hippy, but this money grabbing attitude is something I find extremely disgusting....



What would you prefer? That I grow and sell for 1/4 of the profit while still taking on the risk of being jailed for life?

The term 'money grabbing' strikes me a rude pejorative, derogatory term.

Like calling someone a weedbag or a toker instead of a casual hemp smoker.

Could you explain why you feel the need to call me that and what this 'attitude' is that you find extremely disgusting?

I would appreciate that.



lyfespan said:


> Ditto, tired of these gold rushers.



You really don't need to use such villainizing terms.

Why are you tired of people like me?



zem said:


> i think of it like that, if it were not to dealers with "money grabbing attitude" weed would have not been so popular, as most people buy it and don't grow it at the start. I mean that a dealer of marijuana can be a caring person who doesn't harm customers, but still be a merchant, a dealer, an entrepreneur who aims at ultimately making profit. the aspect of legality is something else, I think that illegal dealing of mj is not a smart thing to do because of very high risk that is not worth it, but is not something unethical. I mean, the only reason why i never deal is not because I think that it is wrong, but because of a stupid several year jail sentence that a dealer can get only for dealing mj!



Yes, precisely!

The problem with marijuana is that it's illegal. Illegality creates a black market. A black market is where the seller is taking a HUGE risk in delivering a product to the customer. To compensate him for this risk, the profit must be up to par, for otherwise he would go into a legal business venture instead.

This says absolutely Nothing about the grower himself, but only about the state of legislature allowing such a black market to be the only respite of marijuana users.

I do agree that in this black market there are those who would use it to gain maximum profit, such as selling weed for 50% of its already black market street value, but I am not one of those people. I sell at a LOWER rate than its street value and have done so for a while now.

So, to all those people who feel the need to insult me - I only ask why.


----------



## Landing (Dec 13, 2014)

multifarious said:


> I find the term 'money grabbing attitude' to be totally appropriate



And that is totally your right to find it such.

But let's look at the statistics for a second..

There are 5 people in this thread.

2 of them are for selling marijuana and have explained why.

3 of them are against selling marijuana and have offered nothing but hyperbole and insults.

Logically, then, the argument against selling must be exceptionally poor.


----------



## Landing (Dec 13, 2014)

multifarious said:


> your statistics are flawed and based on your assumptions, as such your figures are incorrect.



Are you serious? They're literally based on statements in this very thread.

*Against:
*
*Person #1* said "Maybe I am too much of an old hippy, but this money grabbing attitude is something I find extremely disgusting...."

*No explanation.
*
*Person #2* said "Ditto, tired of these gold rushers"

*No explanation.
*
*Person #3* said "I find the term 'money grabbing attitude' to be totally appropriate"

*No explanation.
*
*For: 
*
*Person #1* said "i think of it like that, if it were not to dealers with "money grabbing attitude" weed would have not been so popular, as most people buy it and don't grow it at the start. I mean that a dealer of marijuana can be a caring person who doesn't harm customers, but still be a merchant, a dealer, an entrepreneur who aims at ultimately making profit. the aspect of legality is something else, I think that illegal dealing of mj is not a smart thing to do because of very high risk that is not worth it, but is not something unethical. I mean, the only reason why i never deal is not because I think that it is wrong, but because of a stupid several year jail sentence that a dealer can get only for dealing mj!"

*A long, reasonable, though-out explanation.
*
*Person #2* said "The problem with marijuana is that it's illegal. Illegality creates a black market. A black market is where the seller is taking a HUGE risk in delivering a product to the customer. To compensate him for this risk, the profit must be up to par, for otherwise he would go into a legal business venture instead.

This says absolutely Nothing about the grower himself, but only about the state of legislature allowing such a black market to be the only respite of marijuana users.

I do agree that in this black market there are those who would use it to gain maximum profit, such as selling weed for 50% of its already black market street value, but I am not one of those people. I sell at a LOWER rate than its street value and have done so for a while now."

*A long, reasonable, though-out explanation.
*

So, like I said, we  have three people who are against but have given no explanation as to why and so their opinions amount to nothing.

And on the other hand, we have two people who are for and have written and explained why in a logical, rational manner.

Your making the claim that my statistics are flawed while being proven wrong only solidifies your lack of veracity.



multifarious said:


> I continue to totally agree with thg



And totally provide zero evidence for this belief, meaning you continue to be totally wrong.


----------



## Landing (Dec 13, 2014)

multifarious said:


> You are the one in the wrong, you have assumed that I am against selling.
> I am not against selling.
> Therefore your figures are incorrect.
> 
> ...



THG said that she finds the "money grubbing attitude disgusting".

Since I am an average seller who sells at market value (or below), the ONLY way I could have a "money grubbing attitude" to her is if ALL sellers do.

As in, that the very act of selling at market value is "money grubbing".

Therefore, it is only logical to assume that she is against selling.

Thus, your agreeing with her sides you with the people against selling, which pits you against me and zem.


----------

